# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Φθινοπωρινό Banner 2012

## Efthimis98

*Το καλοκαιρακι τελειωσε και πηρε μαζι του την χαλαρωση και την ξεγνοιασιά!
**Σχολεια,Δουλειες,Υποχρεωσε  ις**!Τωρα αρχιζει παλι η καθημερινοτητα και η ρουτινα!*

*Ετσι ειπαμε να βγουμε απο το πνευμα της ξεκουρασης και να κανουμε μια μικρη αλλαγη στο αγαπητο για ολους μας αυτο forum!*  :Happy: 
*Οριστε το Φθινοπωρινο Banner του 2012!*

*Καλη αρχη σε ολους και σας ευχομαι οτι* *καλυτερο!
Ελπιζω να σας αρεσει!!!*

*Το Banner!!!!!!!!!!!!*








*(Σε οσους δεν εμφανιστηκε,μπορειτε να πατησετε F5 ή να κανετε μια απλη ανανεωση)*

----------


## ninos

Ευθύμη ότι και να γράψουμε είναι λίγο !!  
Είναι πράγματι μεγάλη μας χαρά που σε έχουμε στην παρέα μας !!!!!!! To banner είναι *υπέροχο*,όπως άλλωστε και τα προηγούμενα.

----------


## jk21

ΕΥΘΥΜΗ χιλια ευχαριστω προσωπικα αλλα ειμαι σιγουρος και απο ολα τα μελη ! Ο Ευθυμης ηταν και ειναι ενα μελος με συνεχη ανιδιοτελη προσφορα στην παρεα μας !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πραγματικα!!! ομορφο, σε ευχαριστουμε!!! Ευθυμη, ειναι τιμη μας!! και χαρα!! να εισαι, στην παρεα μας.

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!  :Happy: 
Ειναι μεγαλη χαρα μου που νιωθω οτι προσφερω σε αυτην την κοινοτητα! (με οποιο τροπο,ειτε γνωσεων ειτε καλλιτεχνικό)

----------


## kirkal

χίλια μπράβο φίλε Ευθύμη..πολύ ωραίο το νέο banner..με το καλό και στο χειμωνιάτικο!!!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

'Ομορφο φθινοπωρινό μπάνερ! Με τα σταφύλια του, την κολοκύθα κλπ., και βέβαια τα αγαπημένα μας πουλάκια!
Μπράβο Ευθύμη! Πολύ όμορφο!

----------


## Gardelius

Τελειο!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## COMASCO

μπραβο!ευθυμη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ!τελεια δουλεια!χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα που σε εχουμε στην παρεα μας!

----------


## mariakappa

παλι εγραψες  :winky:

----------


## geog87

ευθυμη ειναι τελειο!!!!πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!ευτυχως που υπαρχουν καποιοι να μας θυμιζουν οτι υπαρχει ακομα το φθινοπωρο!!!

----------


## billakos

Μπράβο Ευθύμη!!! Απο την πρώτη μέρα που μπήκα στο forum αναρωτήθηκα ποιός άραγε να σχεδίασε-δημιούργησε αυτό το υπέροχο banner. (Τοτε το έλεγα για το καλοκαιρινό)
Σήμερα είδα και την νεα σου φθηνοπωρινή δουλειά, όπως έμαθα και τον δημιουργό της! Σου αξίζουν πολλά συγχαρητήρια!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια!!!

Αριστερα ο Blue and Gold Macaw δεν ειναι μαδημενος,αλλα ειναι μωρακι ου εχει βγαλει λιγα φτερα,οπως και ο Αλεξαδρινος μωρο απο διπλα!!
Σηματοδωτουν την νεα εποχη ζευγαρωματος!  :Happy: 

Καλο Φθινοπωρο και Καλες δουλειες σε ολους!!!


(μην ευχηθείτε καλη σχολικη χρονια!!Χαχαχα...θελουμε 6 μερες ακομη!!!)

----------


## Athina

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ ωραίο.Τόσες μέρες έβλεπα το άλλο και αναρωτιόμουν!!  :Anim 63: \
Μπράβο Ευθυμάκο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστω Αθηνα!  :Happy: 

Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια!!!
Γιατι δεν μεγαλωνουμε το banner;

Εννοω εκει που εχει κενο και εχει μονο το φοντο του banner να το κανουμε και αυτο εικονα (επεξεργασιμο μερος,οπως το υπολοιπο) ετσι ωστε να μπορεσουμε να αξιοποιησουμε την εικονα αυτη και ετσι να χωρεσουν πολλα περισσοτερα εποχιακα αξεσουαρ και να μπουν και περισσοτεροι φτερωτοι συντροφοι!  :Happy:

----------


## kirkal

εγώ θα πρότεινα στα πλαίσια ανανέωσης για την καινούρια σεζόν να φτιάξουμε από την αρχή ένα νέo banner!!!!! τι λέτε;

----------


## vicky_ath

> Να ρωτησω κατι βρε παιδια!!!
> Γιατι δεν μεγαλωνουμε το banner;
> 
> Εννοω εκει που εχει κενο και εχει μονο το φοντο του banner να το κανουμε και αυτο εικονα (επεξεργασιμο μερος,οπως το υπολοιπο) ετσι ωστε να μπορεσουμε να αξιοποιησουμε την εικονα αυτη και ετσι να χωρεσουν πολλα περισσοτερα εποχιακα αξεσουαρ και να μπουν και περισσοτεροι φτερωτοι συντροφοι!


Ευθύμη αυτό το κενό είναι για να προσαρμόζεται το μπάνερ στις διάφορες αναλύσεις οθόνης! Δηλαδή κάποιοι με μια στενότερη οθόνη δε βλέπουν το κενό αυτό που βλέπεις εσύ!  :winky: 
Αν μεγαλώσουμε το μπάνερ δε θα βλέπουν ούτε το υπόλοιπο μπάνερ!

----------


## miranta7

Συγχαρητήρια!!!Πάρα πολύ ωραίο!!!   :Happy0064:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!  :Happy: 
Θα συμφωνησω με τον Κυριακο!!!

Θα ηταν καλη ιδεα να ανανεωναμε το φοντο του banner! 
Βεβαια το λογοτυπο και τα λογια θα ειναι παντα ιδια!  :Happy:

----------

